# Box Help



## Your Realatives (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey I need some help. I can do 50-50s and boardslides on boxes and sometimes 180 spins but I want to learn some more techy tricks. Can anyone please give me a couple of pointers oor something to do cool tricks?


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

you can try out
-tail presses that are actually stylish
-lip slides
-FS boardslides
-nose slides
-i call this a BS blunt its technically a BS boardslide but your all the way over on your tail facing down hill


----------



## WolfSnow (Oct 26, 2008)

How do you do a boardslide without catching your heel edge turning and ramming your shoulder against the edge of the rail- breaking it?


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

WolfSnow said:


> How do you do a boardslide without catching your heel edge turning and ramming your shoulder against the edge of the rail- breaking it?


learn to have better control..............


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

any tips on tail presses? ive been trying them on snow and they just haven't came yet. i did finally get a board with some flex. should i be doing a nollie and landing with all my weight back? or am i lifting up a bunch with my front foot?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

BurtonRider87 said:


> any tips on tail presses? ive been trying them on snow and they just haven't came yet. i did finally get a board with some flex. should i be doing a nollie and landing with all my weight back? or am i lifting up a bunch with my front foot?


You don't need to have an ultra flexy board for a tail press, although it will make things much easier.

The way I learned how to tail press was to practice it on top or at the bottom of the hill. You know, after you strap-in and before you strap out. I nollie into a tail press. That is much easier to do than to just life the nose while flat basing. Besides, when you nollie into a tail press, it looks more steeze. Once you get the hang of that, then you can start practicing by leaning back and lifting your nose since you'll have an idea of how to balance.

After getting it down on flat land, start doing the same thing when you first start going down hill. You should learn going down a run before you do it on a box so you can get the feel of balancing it. The first part of the run (not on double blacks or anything) is a bit slower so practice tail pressing there. Once I got good at this, I would immediately start a tail press and see how long I could hold it. I quickly learned the balance and got used to the feel so now I can bust one out mid run too.

The trick is to release all of your weight off of your leading foot and put it into your back leg. You also want to lean back with your back leg bent almost at a 90 degree angle. This is going to feel very sketchy at first so keep trying. I've wiped out many times trying to get the balance. After you get good at that, you can start putting some effort into using your front leg to forcefully pull the nose up higher. This is where a softer board comes in handy. When you do this, you will actually be on your tail more than anything. Meaning, even your back foot will be slightly off the ground. These higher nose presses look sweet too.

Good luck! I'm still working on getting my nose higher. I have a stiffer board though so its a bit tough. Get ready for that back leg burn the next day!

BTW: Once you are good at tail presses, you can add more style points to it by doing a tail grab as you press. Careful on this one too, I almost wiped out on my arm when I started doing this. Major fun though


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks Leo.
I've been trying nollies into them. I guess im just not getting it yet. Heading to the mountain with some beginner friends this week so I'll have lots of time to practice on slow beginner slopes.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

BurtonRider87 said:


> Thanks Leo.
> I've been trying nollies into them. I guess im just not getting it yet. Heading to the mountain with some beginner friends this week so I'll have lots of time to practice on slow beginner slopes.


Definitely nollie into one when you are stationary. Get the feel down and learn how to hold it. This was the most helpful part of learning a tail press for me. It's pretty hard to hold it when you aren't moving because it is a pure balancing act since there is no momentum.


----------

